# Please help my Tincs



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay, so I posted earlier about my two Tincs possibly being chilled because my tank got cold at night, but developments have all but ruled that out. Here's a recap:

The other night I noticed both my juvenile Tincs (I guess around 7-8 months old) were being very lethargic. Since I'm building a new setup in a bigger tank this weekend, I decided to put them each in their own plastic shoe box with a hide spot and wrapped in towels.

Here are their symptoms:

They aren't eating.
They are shedding a lot.
They aren't really moving.
The fecal test came back negative for bacteria/parasites.

I dust their fruit flys with a combo of Rep-Cal (phosphorous free) and Reptivite that shouldn't be expired. I used to alternate powders but started combining them a few weeks ago. Humidity was 85% in their tank. Temps around 60-65º. 

Any suggestions? Please help.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

What do you mean by "They are shedding alot?" That sounds really, really suspicious. Dart frogs shed quite often, but their skin is typically membrane thin and they slough it off and eat it in a few short minutes (once every day or so), usually in the morning. If you are seeing peeling and things like that, well, I don't know for sure what it could be, other than to say it's probably bad.


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

I can see the shed skin still on their backs, bellies and legs a few times over the past few days.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I am not sure on the shedding but the temps seem a tad bit cold to me. Maybe raise them to 70-75 degrees. But I don't keep tincs so I am not sure if the temps are right.


----------

